# Juvenile KSB Refusing Food



## kapsey (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a juvenile KSB who is a bit over a year old. She’s always been a fantastic eater, never giving me any trouble. I was feeding her frozen/thawed mice pinkies weekly, and recently stepped up to fuzzies in the past 6 months.

All of the sudden, in the past two months, she has started refusing food. Just straight up ignoring it. 

It started right after I began using a heat lamp to reduce humidity in the enclosure and up the ambient temp, so I stopped using it thinking the change may have stressed her. It’s been over a month since, she still wont eat. 

I thought it could be brumation, but she’s insanely active, always slithering around and exploring her enclosure. Often, she pushes at the lid of the tank as though trying to escape. She also didn’t have any eating issues this time last year. 

I keep her UTH around 93F. Her humidity is around 50%-60% usually (which I’m aware is a bit high for a KSB, which is why I tried using the lamp, but since stopped as that is the humidity she’s used to.) 

Any ideas as to what I can try to get her eating again?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you positive its a female? 
Potentially sounds like a male with something else on his mind


----------



## kapsey (Feb 21, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Are you positive its a female?
> Potentially sounds like a male with something else on his mind


I would have never thought of that! 
I assumed she’s female due to the length of her tail since you can tell to some degree with KSBs. I haven’t had her sexed or anything since I figured it didn’t matter too much, but now that you mention it, maybe I’ll look into it.


----------

